# acentos i eñes en el xchat

## The_Bell

Uso xchat i para variar, como en el bitchx, las eñes y los acentos se los pasa por el forro.

Tengo entendido que hay que compilarlo con un flag especial para que los pueda escribir y leer.

La pregunta es, que flags exactamente tengo que poner y donde, porque una vez tengo bajado el ebuild, no se exactamente donde tengo yo que ir a buscar el ficherito en cuestion, si es que hay que tocar alguno, o simplemente poniendo susodicho flag en la variable USE del make.conf es suficiente.

Gracias.

----------

## BaSS

Si te lees la documentación del USE verás el NLS que hara que se te instalen lso archivos de idiomas en las apps. Además de eso necesitar teer el teclado en español en las X y el sistema entero en español (explicado ya varias veces en los foros) y pr supuesto usar una fuenta iso-8859-1.

PD: en el BithcX salen los acentosy las ñ perfectamente

----------

## ciclic0

Probá exportar una variable de entorno LANG=es_ES

Espero que ayude.

----------

